# Sasha from Russia!



## Sasha Brown (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey everybody!
I am new here.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Sasha Brown* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## klc9100 (Mar 16, 2011)

hello there sasha, welcome. . . 

we always love for new ladies to join.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## DEE151 (Mar 16, 2011)

whats up sasha from LA


----------



## panthereo (Mar 16, 2011)

*Welcome*

_Howdy and welcome to the club._ ​


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homegirl.


----------



## bigedawg23 (Mar 16, 2011)

welcome to IM Sasha...great to have you,very nice pics...keep up the hard work!


----------



## ty2090 (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome, there are many famous lifters from Russia- you'll do well.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! Thanks! So nice and warm welcoming!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome Sasha, we are happy you are here


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 21, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome Sasha, we are happy you are here



Thank you!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 21, 2011)

Getting ready for my next competition 
June 25
One day before my birthday!!!


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome Sasha!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 21, 2011)

Jesus Christ you got some look goin on.  Looking forward to a little more of the pictures.  FYI, Im not the pervert around here.  LOL
If youre bodybuilding career ever takes a downturn you could definitely pursue modeling.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 21, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Jesus Christ you got some look goin on.  Looking forward to a little more of the pictures.  FYI, Im not the pervert around here.  LOL
> If youre bodybuilding career ever takes a downturn you could definitely pursue modeling.



I compete in NPC Figure competitions and do modeling


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2011)

i  russian girls


----------



## TJTJ (Mar 22, 2011)

HAHA! Work In Progress, good thing you cleared that up


----------



## bigedawg23 (Mar 23, 2011)

lmao,yeah I look at females lifters for their physique. That tight ass has nothing to do with it...Sorry Sasha, just found that a tad bit funny....


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 25, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Getting ready for my next competition
> June 25
> One day before my birthday!!!


 Aloha and welcome Sasha ! what show will you be competing in ?


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 25, 2011)

privet Sasha..Russian women are some of the hottest out!


----------



## Dirtydave311 (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 25, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> Aloha and welcome Sasha ! what show will you be competing in ?


I will do NPC Greater Gulf States Bodybuilding USA Wheelchair and Figure Championship June 25


----------



## Sasha Brown (Mar 25, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> privet Sasha..Russian women are some of the hottest out!


Privet!!


----------



## vortrit (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Chill (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 2, 2011)

First week of pre contest program went good!
Lost 3 pounds.
Feeling good and strong!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> First week of pre contest program went good!
> Lost 3 pounds.
> Feeling good and strong!



are you entering our contest next week?
IRONMAGLABS 2011 TRANSFORMATION CHALLENGE


----------



## Harley_man67 (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 2, 2011)

prince said:


> are you entering our contest next week?
> ironmaglabs 2011 transformation challenge


Ок!!!


----------



## yipman (Apr 2, 2011)

*New Guy from L.A*

Hi<
Looking forward to gaining and sharing knowledge with you all. Happy to be here
YipMan


----------



## M4A3 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Getting ready for my next competition
> June 25
> One day before my birthday!!!



Good luck.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> Getting ready for my next competition
> June 25
> One day before my birthday!!!



nice 
hope u win


----------



## gamma (Apr 3, 2011)

nice pics welcome


----------



## S2kracer (Apr 3, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 8, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ironmaglabs-2011-transformation-challenge/126731-sashas-12-weeks-body-transformation.html

Мy pre-contest program!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2011)

Sasha Brown said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/i...6731-sashas-12-weeks-body-transformation.html
> 
> Мy pre-contest program!



did you submit your before pics yet?


----------



## ROCK STEADY (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome Sasha..


----------



## jmr79x (Apr 9, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello Sasha. Call me.


----------



## vortex (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello, and welcome aboard!


----------



## eyeofdestiny (Apr 20, 2011)

welcome to the forum sasha


----------



## SRX (Apr 20, 2011)

Hay Sasha


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL.. This is funny...

a dude post and says hi, maybee 3 people chime in,,

A Russian Woman,,, 345 replies in 17 minutes,, lol   Damn I love testosterne,,,


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 20, 2011)

almost forgot.

welcome to the board,,,
If you need anything, and I mean anything.. please call me.
LMAO


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 20, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> almost forgot.
> 
> welcome to the board,,,
> If you need anything, and I mean anything.. please call me.
> LMAO



Oh! Thank you.
You are so nice!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Apr 20, 2011)

I was sick for couple weeks but now I am feeling much better!
10 weeks to my competition!


----------



## sudoe (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## superman39 (Apr 23, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Danmaster06 (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Realist (Apr 25, 2011)

Worth reintering.....


*Sasha is HOT !!!!!*


----------



## yerg (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome! Arent you on anabolic review forums???


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 25, 2011)

You're gorgeous


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 7, 2011)

yerg said:


> welcome! Arent you on anabolic review forums???



Where?


----------



## jbzjacked (May 7, 2011)

welcome..


----------



## zok37 (May 8, 2011)

Welcome to IronMag!


----------



## adrien (May 8, 2011)

pics


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 9, 2011)

Bodybuilding.com - Break The Curse Of Emotional Eating.


----------



## easymoney (May 9, 2011)

Welcome aboard Sasha!  I'm new here too and it's been a blast thus far.  Good luck in your competition on the 25th!


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 9, 2011)

easymoney said:


> Welcome aboard Sasha!  I'm new here too and it's been a blast thus far.  Good luck in your competition on the 25th!



Hi
Thank you! Welcome you too.


----------



## The Edge (May 10, 2011)

Yes a new Sasha fan right here!!!!!









I wish I were poolside ready with the towel at that moment.


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 14, 2011)

134 pounds! 5 weeks out! 
Feeling good and strong! 
Cardio every day 40 min morning session before breakfast and 35 min evening session after dinner. Weights workouts 5 days a week: twice legs and shoulders and ones back.


----------



## jaxx34 (May 15, 2011)

Welcome and good luck,we'll be sending you our best...Go Sasha Go!!!


----------



## OJD (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## smooth915 (May 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Oitepal (May 17, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Sasha Brown (May 19, 2011)

jaxx34 said:


> Welcome and good luck,we'll be sending you our best...Go Sasha Go!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Aug 9, 2011)

20 Questions with Cover Model and Amateur Figure Sasha Brown


Sasha Brown
1) Please introduce yourself? What makes you special? Who is Sasha Brown?

My name is Sasha Anna Brown. Originally from Ukraine. I moved to America in 2005 to further my career as a model and personal trainer.* I love my hometown, but there are so many great opportunities in Los Angeles for me.

2) Please tell us a bit about your family, friends and surroundings?

I have two older sisters. I was my fathers last hope to have a son, so maybe that's why I am such a tomboy (love fighting !!!!), but I also have a very feminine side to me.

3) How did you start competing in figure?

10 years ago, when I was back in Ukraine, I saw Monica Brant on the cover of Oxygen Magazine. I was amazed! I said to myself, one day I will meet her and my pictures will also be in Oxygen! My Ukrainian friends were laughing at me, saying that I am just crazy and would never get it!!! I believed in myself and my abilities and I achieved my goals! I sent copies of my picture with Monica and Oxygen to all my friends in Ukraine! I proved that if you want something, set it as your goal and keep moving toward it! Never give up! I attended Monica's fitness camp in 2007 and I met Kim Oddo, who helped me with my nutrition and training. After completing “Transformation program” and seeing how my body has changed I decided to go further and compete in my first figure competition. Never in my life I did not think about being on a stage in tiny-tiny bikini. No way! And I did it! It was the best expiries in my life. I took 1st place and overall in my second show! All my hard work finally paid off! I did 18 competitions so far and from each of them I have learned a lot.

4) What is your personal policy (not what the judges want) about conditioning and muscularity when coming into a show? Soft or hard? 

I don't like to be too "dry" and skinny. I do everything to the best of my ability to peak at the right moment – on the stage.


Sasha Brown
5) What is your idea of what judges want in a Figure competitor? Do you think judges are clear enough with competitors about how they want you on stage? It seems in Europe they are very clear unlike here in the US and now in Canada things are very confusing. 

I am definitely perfecting my v-shape! Everybody has different opinion and you can not make everybody happy, just you! I think, you just need to bring your own "package" and show them what you’ve got! I competed in IFBB Europe and World Championships, so I can say that its completely different look what judges want to see there, more muscular... 

6) For the next shows what do you think you need to work on physique-wise/ conditioning-wise? If anything! 

Genetically I have a wider waist, so I need to work more on my V-tape. More back and shoulders work!

7) What is your typical training routine in the gym (per day, include sets and reps!) How much cardio do you do before a show?

I do splits, one body part per training session. 
Back
Pull ups 3 sets 15 reps 
Pull down 15 12 10 8 ( with each set add more weight) 
One arm raw 1512 10 8 
Seated raw 15 12 10 8
Bent over bar raw 15 12 10 8 
Reverse flys 15 12 10 8
I start getting ready for a competition three months before with 35 min morning cardio and 35 min evening sessions. I add 5 min to each session if my weight is not going down.

8) What is your pre-contest diet? (per day, 1 week before the show) 

5 egg whites 1/3 cup oats
4 oz fish 10 almonds 
4 oz chicken breast 4 oz yam 
4 oz fish 4 oz asparagus 
5 egg whites 
5 oz fish salad avocado 
4 egg whites


Sasha Brown
9) How do you go about dropping your water before the day of the show? How much water do you drink the day of the show. Please be specific. 

Usually I drink 2 gallons of water. Three days before a show I start dropping water - 1 gallon, 2nd day - 3/4gallon, 3rd day 1/2 cup with each meal, Competition - sipping water.

10) What motivates you to train/diet and compete? Are there any competitors you looked up to? 

Monica Brant my biggest inspiration. She is my fitness idol! I like Erin Stern look.

11) Please tell us an interesting experience you had at a show recently, be it a fun thing or something rather not so fun? 

Its not really fun story but interesting. I was flying back from New Jersey, where I competed in Team Universe. I like to travel only with one cary-on bag ( afraid to loose my baggage). At security check point, my bag was searched three times!!! First they found my cooler with ice packs and took it out. After that, they saw my protein powder (vanilla) in small plastic bags and asked me if its drugs. But next thing, that they wanted to see was my high heels shoes!!! It looked like weapons!!!! It was funny!!!

12) What is your personal opinion about the figure, fitness, bodybuilding industry we are in? Anything you would like to see changed? 

I love competing! It's extra motivation for me to stay in shape. Our industry can be a little political at times, but this is the nature of the business and it’s out of my control. But I can control my training and diet. 

13) What has been your hardest challenge to overcome either in your personal life or competing career?

All my life, everybody was telling me that I am not strong enough, not pretty enough and not good enough! One day one of my really close friends helped me to overcome this “not good enough” image. She said, “You have to do it. You have got to prove it to yourself. For first time in my life, I felt like someone believed in me. It gave me the strength to believe in myself.” I was working my butt off at the gym every day, twice and sometimes three times a day! One of the biggest challenges was getting family, my friends and co- workers to understand why I chose not to eat birthday cake and pizza at social events. Instead of going out and staying awake till next day, I would rather go sleep earlier so I can get up at 4.30 am and do my cardio. My friend and co-workers called me crazy. Because for me it is not just a diet and workouts, it is my lifestyle and I love it! Being on that stage and holding my first place trophy gave me so much power. If you really want something go for it! Set that goal, make your plan and go for it. Believe in yourself and you will succeed.


Sasha Brown
14) Did you make any changes to your contest prep for your last show? Water intake, carbing up, etc...

In my workouts I was concentration more on my back and really paying close attention to my diet.

15) What do you think of bikini division? 

I like it. I did one bikini show. I was told that I have too much muscles for bikini. Oh well…Lol

16) What are your favorite foods to eat right after you compete on a Saturday night? 

By Saturday night I am so stuffed with protein and healthy fats, so only one thing that I crave is fruits and vegetables! I don't like fast food, so I never really have a craving for pizza or hamburgers.

17) Please tell us about how you were raised and did you have any interesting experiences while growing up?

I grew up in small city in Ukraine on farm that my parents owned. Our typical meal was fried pork, mashed potatoes, gravy and a lot of bread with homemade butter were considered healthy. Between working on my parent’s farm, helping my mom at her grocery store and swimming classes in school being active was part of my life. I was always very active and strong girl. Sometimes I was saying that I would love to be a boy so I would be stronger and be able to help my mom more. I worked as driver, loader and cashier at my parent’s grocery store. It's mean every morning I would get up at 5 am load my car with big boxes of frozen fish and chicken, drive to the store and work all day lifting and breaking down packs of frozen fish. It was pretty good workout and I did not like to ask for help! People have seen me lifting and caring heavy boxes so I got a nick name - Anka Terminator!

18) Do you have an athletic background? Gymnastics, soccer, volleyball or what? 

I was in swimming team for 5 years, Martial Arts ( judo, sambo, jiu-jitzu) for 8 years.


Sasha Brown
19) What is a typical day in the life of Sasha Brown? From waking up to until going to bed? 

5 am get up ( on my "happy day" I can sleep till 7)
5.20 am cardio (40-50 min) on my treadmill at home ( by my bad, so no excuses that I didn't have time to go to a gym to do cardio!)
6.20 am breakfast 
7 am at work my first client ( I work as a personal trainer) 
12 pm lunch Work 2 or 3 pm weights workout 
Work 
6 pm dinner 7 pm second cardio if I am getting ready for a competition 
10.30-11 pm go to sleep. 
On weekends I work only till 3 pm so I can have some fun.

20) What is your current occupation? Please tell us more about it, what do you specifically do in your job?

I am a personal trainer and fitness model. My work place is Studio City Fitness private gym in Studio City, LA. I also do online nutrition, supplements and training consultations. Sasha Anna Brown Fitness Model. As a fitness model I work at fitness and health expos, book photoshoots for fitness magazines, clothing and apparel.
Welcome to Sashalicious.com!


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome To the Board Bro! Knowledge is a power in it self


----------



## Sasha Brown (Aug 16, 2011)

Going to work at The Olympia Expo!!!
Stop by to say hi and get my picture with signature! 
HardFitness Online Magazine


----------



## Tonkaboyz (Aug 17, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Sasha..welcome to IM!!


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome, nice pics, looking great


----------



## dsmgsx98 (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome, you look amazing!!!!
View attachment 34440


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome and best of luck!!!


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

did u say u compete in figure contests?  good for u


----------



## Sasha Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Vitrix Model Team
Please vote for me!!!


----------



## fit4life (Sep 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Tron75 (Sep 1, 2011)

sasha what do recommmend ,to loose lower gut ,but i also bsd lower vack...there are limited ab exersise!!!! i noticed you wer saying contest? well goodluck to you!!!!!


----------



## gwr15 (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome Sasha


----------



## Sasha Brown (Sep 2, 2011)

Tron75 said:


> sasha what do recommmend ,to loose lower gut ,but i also bsd lower vack...there are limited ab exersise!!!! i noticed you wer saying contest? well goodluck to you!!!!!



Hi.
You make your six packs not at the gym, but at the kitchen! 
Small 5-6 meals a day, lean protein+ good carbs and fats. And cardio!!!!


----------



## DOBE (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello Sasha


----------



## brazey (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome-good luck


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 14, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!




V/R
Chris


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Sasha Brown (Sep 27, 2011)

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Sasha Brown (Sep 28, 2011)

My legs workout

Sasha's legs workout - YouTube


----------



## Qanza (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome Sasha


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 1, 2011)

BodyRocker of the Month - October 2011 | BodyRock Sport


----------



## coolrise (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Sasha, Welcome aboard*.
*


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 3, 2011)

Best Abs Contest: Female Photo Entries | Facebook
Please vote for me. Like my picture.


----------



## Ehull2000 (Oct 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 11, 2011)

Photos of Evogen Nutrition by Hany Rambod | Facebook
Please vote for me. Like my picture


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 13, 2011)

Sasha Brown NPC Figure Competition 2011 - YouTube
Video from my competition


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 13, 2011)

*New pictures*

More my pictures from 2011 photoshoots on Sasha Brown Fitness Model


----------



## ebn2002 (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics and workout videos. 

And you whooped that old man's ass in wrestling on YouTube!


----------



## Tulip (Oct 14, 2011)

hello


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 15, 2011)

замужем?


----------



## tommygunz (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome Sasha from Russia, I am man from cave


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 17, 2011)

Sasha Brown back workout with Jerome Ferguson - YouTube
Back workout with IFBB Pro Jerome Ferguson


----------



## Sasha Brown (Oct 20, 2011)

"Get Sashafied" workouts
More of my favorite workouts


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## RULES (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## smdplzsmd (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome!~ glad to have you aboard.  if you have any questions pm me and i will be glad to help you out bud =]


----------



## ted8541 (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## brucen (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Sasha Brown (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Sasha Brown (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Sasha Brown (Nov 8, 2011)

Shop
Calendars, pictures.


----------



## InSahne (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Sasha Brown (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome to Sashalicious.com!


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jan 15, 2012)

Fitness STAR Model Search Toronto 2012 - Fitness STAR Network
Thanks everybody for voting for me! I took 2nd place in the TOP 5 of the 2011 FSN Photo Contest! I have won a complimentary registration for the Fitness STAR Model Search Toronto 2012 being held on March 17th.


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ranman32566 (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## katia (Jan 16, 2012)

Sasha from Russia - Privet!  I'm also from Russia - 10 yrs in the States. I think I saw you in Vegas this last summer (2011)? Hope to run in to you at future competitions and meet you in person


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey. Yes I was there. Are you competing?


----------



## katia (Jan 17, 2012)

Sasha Brown said:


> Hey. Yes I was there. Are you competing?


 yes, have been competing for a couple years now. will be doing vegas this summer


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome , Sasha , your English is very good , and Russian girls are so fine .


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jan 19, 2012)

My video channel/Мой видео канал 
samurauka's Channel - YouTube
Workouts, recipes and much more about healthy life style. 
Тренировки, питание и многое другое о здоровом образе жизни.


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello Sasha.............good luck...............


----------



## BolognaTits (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jan 23, 2012)

Sasha,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,welcome



errrrrrrrrrr........i forgot to say '_SMOKIN HOT'_........................................


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Welcome Sasha!


----------



## Sasha Brown (Aug 12, 2012)

I got my PRO CARD!!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats Sasha!!


----------



## jacked187 (Aug 12, 2012)

welcome.


----------



## 69grunt (Aug 13, 2012)

hello


----------



## TBLAZIN (Aug 13, 2012)

AWESOME CONGRATS< keep up the hard work, its obvious you put it in there girly girl....


----------



## Kevin. (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey Hottie.

















Arkham City: Complete Score: Track 8: Disruption In The Courthouse - YouTube


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 22, 2012)

congrats


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 24, 2012)

hello and welcome to the forum, and good luck for your workout


----------

